#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  День Будды

## Элли

Услышала по радио Маяк,что сегодня День Будды.Выступала Елена Леонтьева,кстати.Но разве этот праздник в этом году не 8 мая-полнолуние 4 месяца??

----------


## Вова Л.

Каждый месяц 15 и 30 дня тибетского лунного календаря - день Будды Шакьямуни. Завтра (не сегодня) как раз будет 15-е.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.04.2009)

----------


## Стас Б

> Услышала по радио Маяк,что сегодня День Будды.Выступала Елена Леонтьева,кстати.Но разве этот праздник в этом году не 8 мая-полнолуние 4 месяца??


Лена в эфире уточняла, что 8 апреля отмечают день Будды в Японии. Это единственная страна, в которой День рождения Будды отмечается каждый год в один и тот же день.

----------

Дифо (20.04.2009), Руслон (13.04.2009)

----------


## Tenzin Tuji

теперь в Калмыкии день рожденья Будды официальный праздник 7 июня, три выходных

----------

Bagira (04.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.06.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Давно пора!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> теперь в Калмыкии день рожденья Будды официальный праздник 7 июня, три выходных


Удивительно, хорошо-то как... Интересно христиане в Калмыкии радуются выходным или думают что сатанисты отдыхают...

----------

Homa Brut (04.06.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> теперь в Калмыкии день рожденья Будды официальный праздник 7 июня, три выходных


Выходные, конечно хорошо. Но меня всегда непонятки берут по поводу придания религиозным праздникам (типа Рождества) статуса государственных. Это в светском то государстве! Ну да оставим это на совести федеральных и калмыцких депутатов.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.06.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Выходные, конечно хорошо. Но меня всегда непонятки берут по поводу придания религиозным праздникам (типа Рождества) статуса государственных. Это в светском то государстве! Ну да оставим это на совести федеральных и калмыцких депутатов.


Праздновать никто не заставляет.Всё же нужны религиозные праздники как выходные,чтобы можно было вдоволь в храм походить.

----------


## Bagira

> Выходные, конечно хорошо. Но меня всегда непонятки берут по поводу придания религиозным праздникам (типа Рождества) статуса государственных. Это в светском то государстве! Ну да оставим это на совести федеральных и калмыцких депутатов.


Верующие получили возможность без проблем  приобщиться  религиозным ритуалам, которые проводят в день религиозного праздника радует ,что государство идёт на встречу церквям и помогает чем может...У всех свещенно служителей образование религиозно - светское, там же не дикарей готовят ... :Kiss:

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Атеизм это самая нетерпимая религия.Они устроили якобинский террор.Сбрасывали танки в навозные ямы.Разрушили все храмы Калмыкии.Оставили во всей России только два буддийских храма.Засудили Бидию Дандарона.Поэтому они не должны больше допускаться к делам религии.Пусть сами работают в день рождения Будды.А я буду праздновать без оглядки на них.

----------

Джек (04.06.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

Конституция Российской Федерации
Статья 14 
1. Российская Федерация - светское государство. Никакая религия не может устанавливаться в качестве государственной или обязательной.
2. Религиозные объединения отделены от государства и равны перед законом.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Повторяю,никто не заставляет вас праздновать Весак.Но праздник нужен,чтобы верующие имели время сходить в храм(тем более почти все модебны рано утром.)
Что в этом плохого?Как говориться,праздник введён по требования трудящихся.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Вы считаете,что верующие должны работать в религиозные праздники из-за атеистов,которым это не нравится?По моему это нарушение конституции.

----------


## Homa Brut

_"12.01.2009.   Екатеринбургский правозащитник Юрий Салимгареев обратился в Европейский суд по правам человека с требованием об отмене праздничного нерабочего дня - седьмого января. 
      По мнению Салимгареева объявление Рождества официальным праздничным днем глубоко оскорбляет права миллионов верующих, не исповедующих христианство. В подтверждение своих требований адвокат приводит статью 14 Конституции РФ, согласно которой Российская Федерация - светское государство, в котором никакая религия не может устанавливаться в качестве государственной или обязательной, а религиозные объединения отделены от государства и равны перед законом. 
     “Празднование православного праздника обижает совесть представителей других конфессии, представленных в РФ. В светском государстве никакая религия не может быть установлена в качестве обязательной, отсюда следует, что мусульманские, иудаистские, и другие праздники также могут быть объявлены официально выходными” – рассказал Салимгареев журналистам. 
     Напомним, что ранее в удовлетворении подобного искового требования адвокату уже было отказано в Конституционном Суде РФ."_

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.06.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Повторяю,никто не заставляет вас праздновать Весак.Но праздник нужен,чтобы верующие имели время сходить в храм(тем более почти все модебны рано утром.)
> Что в этом плохого?Как говориться,праздник введён по требования трудящихся.


У нас еще со времен Брежнева все вводится по "требованию трудящихся".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Празднование заключается в зафиксировании религиозного праздника в качестве выходного дня в Трудовом кодексе РФ? По моему нет. Так в чем дело тогда? Кто не дает православным праздновать свои праздники, буддистам свои, мусульманам свои, католикам свои. Почему надо обязательно придавать ему официальный статус, нарушая тем самым Конституцию. Или вам просто банально нужен выходной ?

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> _"12.01.2009.   Екатеринбургский правозащитник Юрий Салимгареев обратился в Европейский суд по правам человека с требованием об отмене праздничного нерабочего дня - седьмого января. 
>       По мнению Салимгареева объявление Рождества официальным праздничным днем глубоко оскорбляет права миллионов верующих, не исповедующих христианство. В подтверждение своих требований адвокат приводит статью 14 Конституции РФ, согласно которой Российская Федерация - светское государство, в котором никакая религия не может устанавливаться в качестве государственной или обязательной, а религиозные объединения отделены от государства и равны перед законом. 
>      “Празднование православного праздника обижает совесть представителей других конфессии, представленных в РФ. В светском государстве никакая религия не может быть установлена в качестве обязательной, отсюда следует, что мусульманские, иудаистские, и другие праздники также могут быть объявлены официально выходными” – рассказал Салимгареев журналистам. 
>      Напомним, что ранее в удовлетворении подобного искового требования адвокату уже было отказано в Конституционном Суде РФ."_


Я за 25 декабря(считаю,что нельзя праздновать и упираться по старому календарю,так дойдёт и до летнего рождества.),но считаю,что рождестов должно быть выходным.
Именно выходным.То есть днём,когда можно делать,что нужно.
Одни могут пойти на службу,я могу пойти на цог.Как вы видите и буддийские праздники становятся выходными.Это хорошо.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Вы считаете,что верующие должны работать в религиозные праздники из-за атеистов,которым это не нравится?По моему это нарушение конституции.


А причем тут атеисты? Вы хоть представляете сколько в России конфесий. В той же Калмыкии проживают и буддисты и православные и мусульмане и баптисты и еще много кого. В числе прочих и атеисты, на которых вы так болезненно циклитесь.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Как вы видите буддисты уже добились выходного.
Это хорошо.Скажите открыто,вы против того,чтобы Весак был выходным?Вы хотите чтобы верующие работали в этот день и не могли сходить в храм?

----------


## Homa Brut

> .Как вы видите и буддийские праздники становятся выходными.Это хорошо.


При таком раскладе скоро большинство государственных праздников будут составлять мусульманские праздники. Не обольщайтесь!

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> У нас еще со времен Брежнева все вводится по "требованию трудящихся".  Празднование заключается в зафиксировании религиозного праздника в качестве выходного дня в Трудовом кодексе РФ? По моему нет. Так в чем дело тогда? Кто не дает православным праздновать свои праздники, буддистам свои, мусульманам свои, католикам свои. Почему надо обязательно придавать ему официальный статус, нарушая тем самым Конституцию. Или вам просто банально нужен выходной ?


Выходной нужен.Чтобы в храм сходить.Вы против?

----------


## Homa Brut

> Как вы видите буддисты уже добились выходного.
> Это хорошо.Скажите открыто,вы против того,чтобы Весак был выходным?Вы хотите чтобы верующие работали в этот день и не могли сходить в храм?


Говорю открыто: да, я против того чтобы этот день стал официально установленным нормативным актом выходным днем. По каким причинам - я уже изложил. В храм можно спокойно сходить после работы. Совершенно не вижу здесь никакой проблемы и припятствий для практикующего буддиста.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Это святой день.Вообще,почему вы хулите в этот святой месяц.Вы должны распевать мантры и прославлять Татхагату указавшего истинную дхарму.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Говорю открыто: да, я против того чтобы этот день стал официально установленным нормативным актом выходным днем. По каким причинам - я уже изложил. В храм можно спокойно сходить после работы. Не вижу никакой проблемы здесь и припятствий для практикующего буддиста.


Не врите.В первоначальном сообщении вы были вообще против того,чтобы этот праздник был выходным.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Не врите.В первоначальном сообщении вы были вообще против того,чтобы этот праздник был выходным.


Да, я вообще против того чтобы этот праздник был выходным. Поскольку выходной день утверждается нормативным актом государства, которое у нас, согласно ст. 14 Конституции *СВЕТСКОЕ*

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Праздник утверждён по требованию буддистов для их целей.То что государство светское,не означает,что верующие не должны поддерживаться государством.
А вообще,пойте мантры,читайте тексты и медитируйте.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Это святой день.Вообще,почему вы хулите в этот святой месяц.Вы должны распевать мантры и прославлять Татхагату указавшего истинную дхарму.


Меньше эмоций!  :Smilie:  Я не хулю этот день. Это ваши фантазии. Для того чтобы "распевать мантры и славить Татхагату" никаких  решений и нормативных актов  калмыцких депутатов не требуется.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Чтобы весь день этому посвятить нужны.

----------


## Homa Brut

> А вообще,пойте мантры,читайте тексты и медитируйте.


Вот вот, я бы вам этим как раз и посоветовал бы заняться.   :Wink: А не махать флагом о предоставлении выходного дня, который большинство "трудящихся" воспримут лишь как очередной повод дерябнуть пивка или чего покрепче.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Поймите,это праздник,люди радуются.Сходите отдохните как хотите.Почему из-за какой то светскости надо его отнимать у верующих.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Извините,но вы сами какой религии придерживаетесь?

----------


## Homa Brut

> Праздник утверждён по требованию буддистов для их целей.То что государство светское,не означает,что верующие не должны поддерживаться государством.
> А вообще,пойте мантры,читайте тексты и медитируйте.


В Калмыкии живут не только буддисты, уважаемый! Вы как то все время забываете об этом! А то что государство светское, как раз и означает, что *"Никакая религия не может устанавливаться в качестве государственной или обязательной. Религиозные объединения отделены от государства и равны перед законом*".

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Вас в храм тащат?Я говорю,можете отдыхать как хотите.На вашу свободу веры никто не покушался.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

А вообще,атеисты должны заплатить компенсацию за все разрушенные храмы в тройном размере(за то что не давали строить и проповедовать.)

----------


## Топпер

> Услышала по радио Маяк,что сегодня День Будды.Выступала Елена Леонтьева,кстати.Но разве этот праздник в этом году не 8 мая-полнолуние 4 месяца??


В разных традициях этот праздник отмечается по-разному. В Тхераваде Весак отмечают в майское полнолуние. В этом году, как раз и выпал на 8 мая. А в тибетской традиции отмечают в июньское полнолуние. Т.е. на месяц позже.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Вас в храм тащат?Я говорю,можете отдыхать как хотите.На вашу свободу веры никто не покушался.


Про меня здесь вообще разговор не идет. Большинство и отдохнут "как хотят" - с пивасом  :Big Grin:

----------


## Homa Brut

> А вообще,атеисты должны заплатить компенсацию за все разрушенные храмы в тройном размере(за то что не давали строить и проповедовать.)


Обратитесь в гаагский трибунал  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Homa Brut

> Извините,но вы сами какой религии придерживаетесь?


Я "придерживаюсь" религии буддизма :Smilie:  И очень не хочу чтобы мне навязывали христианские, мусульманские и прочие религиозные праздники. Поэтому выступаю за *нейтральность* государства в религиозных вопросах, то бишь за *светское* государство. *Светское* и *атеистическое*, это разные вещи уважаемый.

*С "безобидного" Рождества в качестве официального праздника начинается "Закон Божий" в качестве общеобязательного школьного предмета!*

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.06.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Про меня здесь вообще разговор не идет. Большинство и отдохнут "как хотят" - с пивасом


А давайте отменим 8 марта.Ведь нет дня мужчин.
1 мая.Это праздник коммунистов,а где праздник анархистов?
Всё таки есть те,кто отдохнут в храмах.Почему они не имеют права на выходной. И всё же,какой вы религии придерживаетесь?

----------


## Bagira

Мне не понятна масса праздников таких как 8 марта, 23 февраля, 1 мая и не понятно почему на буддийском форуме звучат оскорбления относительно  самого важного буддиского праздника .Предлагаю тему закрыть пока не договорились до абсурда...

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Я "предерживаюсь" религии буддизма И очень не хочу чтобы мне навязывали христианские, мусульманские и прочие религиозные праздники. По этому выступаю за *светское* государство. *Светское* и *атеистическое*, это разные вещи уважаемый.


Вам не навязывают  религиозные праздники.Чтобы отдыхать 7 января с вас не требуют справки от священника,что вы будете в храме.Вы можете делать что хотите.А вообще,если вы буддист,почему вы против праздника Весака.Это ведь буддийский праздник.Его никому не навязывают.Можете воспринимать его как простой выходной.Можете как Весак.Это ваше право.

----------

Дифо (05.06.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Мне не понятна масса праздников таких как 8 марта, 23 февраля, 1 мая и не понятно почему на буддийском форуме звучат оскорбления относительно  самого важного буддиского праздника .Предлагаю тему закрыть пока не договорились до абсурда...


Действительно, не превращайте тему в абсурд! Покажите хоть одно оскорбление в адрес этого праздника, высказанное мной! Вы по-моему совершенно не понимаете о чем я вообще говорю. Засим дискуссию заканчиваю. Перечитайте мои посты. Может что то для вас прояснится.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Ваше оскорбление.Вы считаете,что в Весак нужно работать из-за небуддистов.

----------


## Bagira

> Действительно, не превращайте тему в абсурд! Покажите хоть одно оскорбление в адрес этого праздника, высказанное мной! Вы по-моему совершенно не понимаете о чем я вообще говорю. Засим дискуссию заканчиваю. Перечитайте мои посты. Может что то для вас прояснится.


Я лучше мантры почитаю .

----------

Homa Brut (04.06.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Ваше оскорбление.Вы считаете,что в Весак нужно работать из-за небуддистов.


Перл!!!  :Big Grin:  Спасибо, подняли настроение!  :Big Grin:  Пожалуйтесь Ершу. Если хоть одно оскорбление данного праздника с моей стороны имеет место, пускай банит. Меньше эмоций, дружище  :Wink: 

ЗЫ На досуге посмотрите что такое *клерикализация*

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Даниил Бондарев, я вот не против выходного, но пускай тогда его сделают по всей России, я то не в Калмыкии живу. Наврядли такое сделают, тогда прийдётся праздники со всех религий объявлять выходными.
Как быть? получается те кто не в Калмыкии живут ущемлены в своих правах? Почему государственный выходной сделали в христианский праздник а не в какой-либо другой религии? (на этот вопрос можно не отвечать, и так понятно).

----------

Homa Brut (05.06.2009), Дифо (05.06.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А давайте отменим 8 марта.Ведь нет дня мужчин.
> 1 мая.Это праздник коммунистов,а где праздник анархистов?
> Всё таки есть те,кто отдохнут в храмах.Почему они не имеют права на выходной. И всё же,какой вы религии придерживаетесь?


1 мая - это не праздник коммунистов. Он существовал ещё до Великой Октябрьской Социалистической Революции. 1 мая - это день международной солидарности трудящихся.

----------

Homa Brut (05.06.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Хома Брут.Есть такой спектакль цам.Празднуется в день,когда введён.То есть в Элисте он будет 23 мая.Скажите,вдруг кто-то захочет пойти,но не сможе.Он ведь длиться 7 часов.
Обьявит 23 мая праздником нельзя,это клерикализация.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Говорю открыто: да, я против того чтобы этот день стал официально установленным нормативным актом выходным днем. По каким причинам - я уже изложил. В храм можно спокойно сходить после работы. Совершенно не вижу здесь никакой проблемы и припятствий для практикующего буддиста.


А если работа суточная?Тогда когда сходить?

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Я придумал,как решить проблему.Надо не вводит религиозные праздники для всех,а только для верующих,со справкой от религиозных деятелей.То есть,получил справку от ламы,будет тебе и зула хурал и Весак и  майдари хурал и саалган.Но на хануку будь добр работать.

----------

Дифо (05.06.2009)

----------


## Fritz

Есть один ньюанс - праздник буддийский и буддистский. Буддийских праздников не бывает, а буддистский праздник - вопрос частного своеволия, в лучшем случае некоей необязательной частной будд. практики.




> То есть,получил справку от ламы,будет тебе и зула хурал и Весак и майдари хурал и саалган.


Ещё одна коррупционная лазейка или что-то вроде индульгенции-полиса осаго?  ))))

Нет никакого смысла уподобляться тиртикам и объявлять какие-то дни празничными, постными, угодными главному божеству или космосу. Самобытные дни.

----------

Homa Brut (05.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.06.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Чем больше выходных - тем лучше. 

Трудоголики, блин.

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Выходные, конечно хорошо. Но меня всегда непонятки берут по поводу придания религиозным праздникам (типа Рождества) статуса государственных. Это в светском то государстве! Ну да оставим это на совести федеральных и калмыцких депутатов.


У нас в Израиле светское правительство, а иудейских праздников ( выходных) на месяц в году!..

----------


## Homa Brut

> У нас в Израиле светское правительство, а иудейских праздников ( выходных) на месяц в году!..


Я не знаком с Конституцией Государства Израиль (и даже не в курсе есть ли она вообще).  И что там в этой конституции закреплено мне неизвестно. К тому же это не моя страна, а меня интересует в данном случае Россия и ее Конституция, закрепляющая светский характер государства.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Я придумал,как решить проблему.Надо не вводит религиозные праздники для всех,а только для верующих,со справкой от религиозных деятелей.То есть,получил справку от ламы,будет тебе и зула хурал и Весак и  майдари хурал и саалган.Но на хануку будь добр работать.


Вы просто фонтанируете идеями!  :Big Grin:  Антикоррупционная экспертиза не пропустит!  :Wink:

----------


## Homa Brut

> Хома Брут.Есть такой спектакль цам.Празднуется в день,когда введён.То есть в Элисте он будет 23 мая.Скажите,вдруг кто-то захочет пойти,но не сможе.Он ведь длиться 7 часов.
> Обьявит 23 мая праздником нельзя,это клерикализация.


Один из вариантов: 
*Трудовой кодекс*
*Статья 128. Отпуск без сохранения заработной платы*
_По семейным обстоятельствам и другим уважительным причинам работнику по его письменному заявлению может быть предоставлен отпуск без сохранения заработной платы, продолжительность которого определяется по соглашению между работником и работодателем._

А вы искренне полагаете, что все население Калмыкии пойдет на цам? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.06.2009)

----------


## Makc

> Один из вариантов: 
> *Трудовой кодекс*
> *Статья 128. Отпуск без сохранения заработной платы*


Вот вот... тока хотел написать. Что мешает взять отгул в конторе? Тем более, если начальник нормальный - даст. Если нет - тоже практика.  :Smilie:

----------

Homa Brut (05.06.2009)

----------


## Makc

> Вам не навязывают  религиозные праздники.Чтобы отдыхать 7 января с вас не требуют справки от священника,что вы будете в храме.Вы можете делать что хотите.


Да, не навязывают. Просто непонятно, почему в государстве, где по законы все религии равны возвышают православие?

Да, с одной стороны, понятно - "много сделано" для государства и истории страны, но с другой стороны это укрепляет самих РПЦшников, которые потом проталкивают в школы, где учатся люди *разных* вероисповеданий вдруг начинают изучать закон божий, историю РПЦ и т.п. Почему, например, не "Жизнь пророка Мухаммеда"?

Дело не в том, что навязывают или не навязывают, просто все должно быть со всеми на равне (либо праздники всех зарегистрированных религий [в том числе и культа кота Васи, поедающего мышку] сделать официальными, либо ни один не делать),  в противном случае идет то, что называется оскорблением чувств верующих людей.

Как оскорбляют? Ну например, многим неприятно, когда все ходят и говорят "Христос воскресе!", а еще вдвойне неприятно, когда требуют и ожидают в ответ "Воистину..."

Поэтому и нам надо быть осторожными и внимательней смотреть - а не оскорбят ли наши праздники чувств других людей? Если оскорбят, то уважения к Дхамме это не прибавит, и это в лучшем случае. В худшем просто озлобит, а оно нам надо?

----------

Homa Brut (05.06.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (05.06.2009)

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

> Вот вот... тока хотел написать. Что мешает взять отгул в конторе? Тем более, если начальник нормальный - даст. Если нет - тоже практика.


А если начальник тиртик воинствующий?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А если начальник тиртик воинствующий?


Значит карма такая, практиковать терпение...

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

А можно принять закон о религиозных праздниках.
А вообще,лучшая страна в плане религиозных законов,это Бутан.

----------


## Bagira

Поэтому и нам надо быть осторожными и внимательней смотреть - а не оскорбят ли наши праздники чувств других людей? Если оскорбят, то уважения к Дхамме это не прибавит, и это в лучшем случае. В худшем просто озлобит, а оно нам надо?[/QUOTE]
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

А если когото оскорбит, что мы стали буддистами ,а так же комуто может не понравится построение Дацанов и организация ретритных центров, у нас свобода вероисповедания и буддизм относится к трём мировым религиям официально признанным .В рождество праздники оплачиваются, а буддист должен в свой праздник брать отгул за свой счёт ,поэтому равностного отношения не наблюдается, а терпение и миролюбие на все религии распростроняются ,пусть люди привыкают к свободе выбора религии. :Cool:

----------


## Makc

> А если когото оскорбит, что мы стали буддистами ,а так же комуто может не понравится построение Дацанов и организация ретритных центров, у нас свобода вероисповедания и буддизм относится к трём мировым религиям официально признанным .В рождество праздники оплачиваются, а буддист должен в свой праздник брать отгул за свой счёт ,поэтому равностного отношения не наблюдается, а терпение и миролюбие на все религии распростроняются ,пусть люди привыкают к свободе выбора религии.


Не могу удержаться, и не запостить в ответ на это следующую цитату, потому как лучше я все равно не скажу:



> ...Эти люди постоянно недовольны окружающим, постоянно критикуют окружающих. Когда человек слишком много критикует, все его внимание направлено на окружающих, и он совсем не занимается своим духовным развитием. То, что он постоянно недоволен, означает, что он не может быть спокойным - это уже не проблема окружающих, это уже его собственная проблема. 
> 
> Поэтому *Будда говорил, что если вы хотите освободиться от этого, то вы должны стать эгоистами. Вы должны стать самыми эгоистичными людьми. Это не значит, что вы должны забрать все у окружающих , деньги, квартиры, богатство. Быть эгоистичными по буддийски - это значит смотреть не на окружающих, не на их ошибки, а на себя. Следить за собой...*


(с) Аджан Пхра Чатри

----------

Bagira (06.06.2009), Homa Brut (08.06.2009), Слава Эркин (06.06.2009)

----------


## Слава Эркин

> Я не знаком с Конституцией Государства Израиль (и даже не в курсе есть ли она вообще).  И что там в этой конституции закреплено мне неизвестно. К тому же это не моя страна, а меня интересует в данном случае Россия и ее Конституция, закрепляющая светский характер государства.


Простите что задел Ваши нацианальные чувства.

----------

